# Mein Teich und meine Wenigkeit ;o)



## Luna (6. Mai 2008)

Hi,

dann möchte ich mein Versprechen endlich einlösen (gelle Frank ;o)) und meinen Teich und meine Wenigkeit hier vorstellen. ;o)


Irgendwann im Jahre 1999 kam mir der Gedanke, dass ein kleines Wasserloch im Garten ja nicht sooo schlecht sein könnte und fing zum Graben  an…

Es entstand ein „Tümpel“ von ca. 7 x  4 Metern, angelegt mit Pflanzterassen und einer maximalen Tiefe von ca. 80 cm. (ab 80cm wurde das Schaufeln zu mühsam, da früher hier ein Flüchtlingslager stand welches den Erdboden gleich gemacht und der Schutt untergegraben wurde)

In meinem jugendlichen Leichtsinn bildete ich mir ein, dass in einen Teich Steine – viele, sehr viele Steine – gehören! Sah optisch ja manchmal nicht so schlecht aus – wenn die Algen nicht überhand genommen haben… ;o)
Klar, der Algenwuchs war vorprogrammiert, da Pflanzen in einem Steintümpel sich ja mal nicht so wirklich wohl fühlen… *räusper*
Durch die Steine wurde das Wasser sehr warm und der Wasserinhalt wurde leider auch verringert. :? 


(Bilder vom „alten“ Teich könnte ich eventuell bei Gelegenheit raussuchen, falls gewünscht ;o))


 Im März diesen Jahres habe ich ihm (den Teich natürlich) mal wieder eine Komplettreinigung gegönnt und dabei 4 Löchlis gefunden! *seufz*

Da war für mich eigentlich klar, dass eine neue Folie her muss!!! ;o) Und diese kauft man gleich etwas größer -  ist ja wohl selbstverständlich!? *zwinker*


Frau vergrößert den Teich „etwas“ 

Das vorläufige Endergebnis:

Es entstand ein Bachlauf
der Teich ist nun ca. 12 x 4 Meter mit einer Tiefe von ca. 130 cm!

Ihr erinnert Euch??? Flüchtlingslager!!!

Nachdem ich von Löffel, über Kristallvasen, Baggerteilen, Töpfe, Weinflaschen auch noch Knochen (will wirklich gar nicht wissen von welchem Lebewesen *grusel*) ausgegraben habe, hielt ich es für sinnvoller bei dieser Tiefe Schluss zu machen!


Dies war eine „Kurz“beschreibung meines Teiches – nun zu meiner Wenigkeit!

Mein Name ist Christine (oder auch Tina), lebe im (meist) sonnigen Kärnten (Auswanderin *gg*), bin eigentlich eine Fränkin, mich umgeben 4 *Zicken  und….

Jaaaaaa und? 

Das wars, oder?

Noch Fragen? Nur zu…. 


Bilder vom "Ist"zustand folgen im Laufe des Abends 



*Zicken
Meine 4 Hündinnen!!! ;o)


----------



## Dodi (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mein Teich und meine Wenigkeit ;o)*

Hallo Christine!

:willkommen hier im Club!  

Was für eine gelungene Vorstellung - fehlen nur noch die Bilder, aber die hast Du ja schon angekündigt!   Bitte auch vom "alten" Teich, das würde mich interessieren.

Da hast Du beim Teichbau ja echt eine Gruselgeschichte mit dazu geliefert bekommen...

Ich wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall viel Spaß mit dem Teich und natürlich auch hier bei uns. 
Auf ein nettes Miteinander!


----------



## Digicat (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mein Teich und meine Wenigkeit ;o)*

Servus Christine

Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen  

Ja, ich will auch Fotos vom alten und neuen Teich sehen  

Bin schon sehr gespannt


----------



## Tim15 (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mein Teich und meine Wenigkeit ;o)*

Herzlich Willkommen,

freu mich schon auf die Bilderr

mfg

Tim


----------



## ösiwilli (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mein Teich und meine Wenigkeit ;o)*

Servus Tina,


:willkommen bei den Ösis. 

Schön, dass Du von den Franken zu uns gefunden hast!



Liebe Grüsse aus dem zu Zeit ebenfalls sonnigen Weinviertel (und wenn mal nicht die Sonne scheint hilft ein Vierterl Grüner Veltliner auch weiter) 


Willi - der die 4 Zicken ganz besonders grüssen lässt.

p.s.; ist es nich schon ganz lange "abends"


----------



## Frettchenfreund (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mein Teich und meine Wenigkeit ;o)*

Hallo Christine!

Auch von mir

ein :willkommen !

Ja, auch ich möchte Bilder sehen!  

Und natürlich vom alten auch, ich habe ja meinen alten Teich ( äääh ... Pfütze   ) auch gezeigt.

.


----------



## Luna (7. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mein Teich und meine Wenigkeit ;o)*

Hej!


Danke Euch für die herzliche Aufnahme in Eurem Kreise ;o)


Hej Helmut,
für  lade ich Dir gerne noch unzählige Bilder hoch! *fg* ;o)


Hallo Willi,
Du hast einen hübschen Goldie!!!! Kann ich den haben???? *feix* ;o)
(dafür würde ich es sogar auf mich nehmen ein Gläschen grünen Veltliner zu schlürfen ;o))





Können wir uns nun alle mal kurz vorstellen, es wäre „gestern Abend“?? *liebguck* ;o)


Hier also die Bilder vom „neuen“ Pfützchen  –  ohne Kommentare, denn ich bin quasi auf dem Sprung. Das Wetter ist toll und da möchte ich weiter am Teich basteln ;o)


Foto 

Foto 

Foto 



Foto 

Foto 

Foto 

Foto 

Foto 

Die braunen Flecken auf dem letzten Bild sind (wie von anderer Seite schon angenommen wurde) *keine* Wurzeln - datt sind meine Nachläufer! ;o)

Die Bilder vom "alten" (Teich natürlich!! Tststs *g*) muss ich erst noch von  unzähligen DVDs zusammensuchen.....

Habt einen tollen Restnachmittag!


----------



## ösiwilli (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mein Teich und meine Wenigkeit ;o)*

Servus Tina!

Den Enzo kann ich Dir gerne mal auf Sommerfrische schicken, wenn wir selbst Urlaub machen , da macht er nämlich auch immer "Urlaub am Bauernhof" bei einem Freund von uns.

Ausserdem hätte er sicher viel Spass mit deinen 4 Weibsen  

Dein Teich wird übrigens wirklich schön, auch wenn Du sichtlich noch einiges an Arbeit hast.
Aber der Erfolg macht ja auch viel Freude.

Weiterhin viel Spass und gutes gelingen

Liebe Grüsse - Willi - der auch gerne Urlaub bei 4 Mädels machen würde, aber bei einer schon leicht überfordert ist.


----------



## Luna (9. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mein Teich und meine Wenigkeit ;o)*

Huhu Willi,

der arme Enzo darf nicht mit in den Urlaub??? Ooooooooooooooh   
(unsere 4 dürfen jedes Jahr mit nach Dänemark fahren ;o))
Wohin verschlägt es Dich/Euch so?? Wobei... wenn ich mir Deine Wohnlage so anguck: ist das nicht schon Urlaub genug??? ;o) Einfach nur traumhaft!! Der Teich ist ja auch toll geworden!!  



Bring ihn mir nur vorbei, den Enzo! Gerne!!!!!! Unter einer Vorraussetzung: Es darf keine von meinen vieren läufig sein! :evil  Ansonsten darfst Du ihn gleich weiter "zu seinem Urlaub auf dem Bauernhof" fahren ;o) 
Letztes Jahr hatte ich einen West-Highlandrüden hier auf Besuch.... was war der verliebt sag ich Dir! Aber es war eine reine Tortur für ihn! :? 

Du fühlst Dich mit einem Mäderl schon überfordert? Dann sind vier wirklich nichts für Dich!  *abersowasvonbreitgrinse*  


Sonnige Grüße aus Kärnten 

Christine, die vielleicht schon bald Besitzerin eines Goldis namens Enzo ist


----------



## Luna (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mein Teich und meine Wenigkeit ;o)*

Oje ich Schussel habe eben beim Hochladen versehentlich sämtliche Bilder gelöscht!

Mittlerweilen sind wieder alle geladen:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/browseimages.php?do=member&imageuser=7396


----------



## Silke (10. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mein Teich und meine Wenigkeit ;o)*

Hej Luna,
dein Teich ist ja wirklich schön geworden...

Machst du echt jedes Jahr Urlaub in Danmark? Dann kommst du fast bei uns vorbei. 
Kannst uns ja mal besuchen.
Bestimmt sprichst du ja auch schon perfekt dänisch, oder? 

Med venlig hilsen

Silke aus Flensburg


----------



## Luna (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mein Teich und meine Wenigkeit ;o)*

Hej Silke,
jetzt könnte ich aber glatt neidisch werden! ;o)
Du wohnst ja geradezu perfekt!! Macht Ihr da öfter mal einen Abstecher? Klar, sonst könntest Du ja kein dänisch ;o)

Ich? Dänisch? *lach*
Ich fahre nunmehr seit 1981 jährlich "hoch", aber hängengeblieben ist noch nicht wirklich viel! *schäm*
Die Kartoffelsprog finde ich irrsinnig schwer zu sprechen.

Dein Teich ist aber auch nicht zu verachten!! Gefällt mir sehr! Traumhaft gross! Da spring ich dann mal rein wenn wir einen Abstecher von DK heimwärts machen ;o)
Hast Du irgendwo einen "Fred" wo Du ihn vorgestellt hast?? Und was hat es mit dem "kleinen" auf sich?? Da scheinen die Pflanzen ja zu wuchern! *neid*


Hjaertelig hilsen


----------



## Silke (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mein Teich und meine Wenigkeit ;o)*

Hej Luna,
naja, ganz ehrlich - wir haben erst einmal Urlaub in Dänemark gemacht. Und dänisch kann ich erst seit kurzem. Habe im crash-Verfahren dänisch im Kurs gelernt, weil ich es peinlich fand, als direkter Nachbar nicht ein einziges Wort zu können. Und die meisten Dänen können ja deutsch. Ansonsten fahren wir mal rüber, um `nen Hotdog zu essen und mit dem Hund am Strand zu spazieren. Das darf man dort nämlich fast überall - im Gegensatz zu hier.

Meinen Teich hab ich mal irgendwo vorgestellt, als er gebaut wurde, weiß jetzt aber nicht mehr, wo das war. Der "Kleine" ist das Testobjekt gewesen...


----------



## Annett (12. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mein Teich und meine Wenigkeit ;o)*

Hallo Silke,

wenn Du bei Dir im Profil auf "Suche alle von Silke erstellten Themen" gehst, dann findest Du ganz leicht das. 

Wie sieht es denn eigentlich aktuell aus? Du könntest ja in dem verlinkten Thema neuere Bilder nachschieben. 
Ich finde die Entwicklung über die Jahre gesehen äußerst spannend.  


Viele Grüße an die Küste (natürlich auch an Henning)

Annett

P.S.: Schade, dass Ihr (wieder) keine Zeit fürs TT habt.


----------



## Luna (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mein Teich und meine Wenigkeit ;o)*

Hej Silke,

die Gelegenheit hätte ich auch am Schopf gepackt! Leider werden hier keine Kurse angeboten, denn sowas hätte ich schon längst in Anspruch genommen!
Wobei... wir wohnen hier unmittelbar an der Grenze zu Slowenien und Italien und sprechen beide Sprachen nicht ;o) Wobei ich italienisch ja sehr klangvoll finde.

Ist das Dein Ernst?? Du warst erst einmal in DK urlauben?? Ich würde da wohl jedes verlängerte Wochenende nutzen! ;o))  

Mit dem Strand hast Du Recht! Ist es nicht traumhaft anzusehen wenn die Hunde über den Strand toben? Mir wird es da direkt warm ums Herz! )
Alternativ gäbe es ja noch den Hundewald!Ein sehr großes Areal, toll angelegt und komplett eingezäunt! Sowas sucht man hier leider vergebens (

Dank Annett habe ich nun Deinen Thread gefunden! Mein Neid wurde natürlich noch größer! Dein Teich ist super toll! Ist das ein Schwimmteich oder kann da nur Deine Kleene rein?
Magst Du nicht mal neue Bilder einstellen?? *bettel* :beeten 

Sonnige Grüße aus Kärnten gen Norden


----------

